
Is there such a thing as a Cloud NAS/HD Service? - omar3550
Hi all,<p>So my external HD (6 TB) is running dangerously low on storage at home (filled with all sorts of files including video files, software, back up files etc.)<p>I was researching around to get maybe a bigger HD but external HD&#x27;s in a mobile&#x2F;travel form factor seem to top out at around 6-8 TB currently which isn&#x27;t enough I am afraid. Desktop HD&#x27;s and NAS units go up higher than that but I do need the mobility as I travel often with it.<p>I figured why not sign up to a cloud service solution that way my files are always accessible no matter where I travel. Problem is I need a service that allows me to keep my current file structure (preferably a mapped drive of some sort that allows drag and drop of multiple file types). I should also be able to store as much as I want - no bandwidth limits, no storage limits etc. Does such a service exist? If not, any idea as to why not? Any help is appreciated.
======
PaulHoule
A service with no limits will attract people who are attracted to services
with no limits.

~~~
omar3550
Paul - that may be true for free services. I'd be happy to pay a per TB
storage fee per month but it shouldn't be limited in some way. (transfer
limits, storage limits etc)

